# PCMCIA card with video out



## zort15 (Aug 2, 2004)

I recently purchaced a laptop and was disapointed when I saw that it did not have any video out on it (not even s-video). Where could I find a PCMCIA card that has video out on it, preferably both composite and S-Video.


----------



## Praetor (Aug 2, 2004)

Something like this? http://www.iodata.com/usa/products/products.php?cat=GRPH&sc=DISP-OUT&pId=CBMLX2


----------



## Lorand (Aug 2, 2004)

There are USB TV-out devices also, like this one: http://www.globalsources.com/gsol/Index/1/3page/2ProductDetail/3product_id/28834923479/3action/2GetProduct/3action/2GetPoint/3point_id/23000000155201/3catalog_id/22000000003844?a=b


----------



## zort15 (Aug 3, 2004)

Those kind of things are exactly what I'm looking for, but where can I purchace either of them, and how much do they cost?


----------



## Praetor (Aug 3, 2004)

> but where can I purchace either of them, and how much do they cost?


Well at the page I gave you theres a link at the bottom for "where to buy" ... as for cost.. I've got no idea


----------



## Lorand (Aug 3, 2004)

You can buy an USB tv-out device here: http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/searchtools/item-Details.asp?EdpNo=578791&sku=G126-1034 and its price is almost half as those PCMCIA TV out cards.


----------

